# What is really going on with this forum?



## 4085

I am making serious points before anyone accuses me otherwise. I have been a member here for a couple of years, but, just recently there seems to have been a massive influx of new members, and with that seems to come a different set of values. There is no fun anymore No meaningless discussions. Everyone runs scared of saying anything that might be considered controversial for fear of receiving a pm from the mods to say someone has objected to something you have said. the thought police have all but ruined the raffle situation. Even worse, up until recently, if a member put an item up for sale, it sold and at asking price. This used to be because members were realistic about price and would ask what they would have expected to get on Ebay minus the fees. Now if you put an item up for sale, all people want to do is immediately start bidding you on it, even when you say no offers. Many of these people come on, buy, or sell something then vanish into the distance never to be seen again.

Do we really want a sterile environment, controlled by the pc brigade? Someone I know, went the same way and created a forum which was only joinable by private invite. This meant we could talk about any topic we wanted to, and did. Someone said to me recently, come back CharlieJ......he may have committed a wrong, but chat was free and easy.

Anyway, feel free to join in, if you dare.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Someone said to me recently, come back CharlieJ......he may have committed a wrong, but chat was free and easy.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to join in, if you dare.....


Now, who could that have been??


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is a coffee forum run by people , in general , by their own goodwill . It's not the Stasi ....

People come , people go , people are strange , when your a stranger .

If this place doesn't float your boat no more , find somewhere that does .


----------



## h1udd

I am a new member ... And started to crap myself when you mentioned new members ... Fortunately I talk meaningless drivel and insist on paying the asking price .... So I think I fit in with the old school


----------



## 4515

My thoughts .....

Members will come and go. Some stay for a while longer.

Ive joined forums, got what I was after and moved on.

There have been a few clipped wings - things like mentioning the N word. Rules are rules and I guess its a case of abiding by them or moving on.

My personal thoughts are that the rules can be applied over-zealously at times. Slapped legs about PM'ing info before the sale was agreed seemed harsh to me (didnt sound like the deal was going to be done by PM, just gathering info).

The forum is still very active and there is encouragement for all to join in so it cant be all bad.


----------



## jlarkin

I dunno I'm still pretty new I guess, depending on your cut off date, but I hang around and try to shoot the breeze.

I'm sure everything evolves so it's hard to pin it to one thing. It's a very successful forum in terms of numbers (not that I compare it to others, just my opinion) and with the easy search from Google and others it's possible it's a victim of its own success in the regard that people definitely join to buy things and then disappear but I don't know how long that's been the case.

Aside from that I guess the mods give their time without any monetary incentives and I haven't seen many cases of things being censored but sometimes it could happen and I'd have no idea, so I can't really say it's not the case but I'd say thanks to the mods for the hard work anyway.

I'm not really going anywhere with this now and I try to avoid that for fear well rambling...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Moderating is a thanks less task . It was when I did it , it still is now .


----------



## grumpydaddy

I have not been here for a year yet and I find that up until now I have not needed to see if the forum has an ignore feature for my use which is surely a good sign.

This PC crap that one finds everywhere these days has been foisted upon us.* It* offends* me*..... and yet I still find myself NOT posting because of it.

I would put myself in the category of never intending to post anything OVERTLY offensive. The danger is of course that my old school sensitivities are naturally at odds with the modern thinking of the few..... Yet folks seem to want to listen to those few.

Perhaps those of us that are offended by PC culture should, as they say, "Man up and grow a pair"


----------



## Mrboots2u

Welcome to the Clarkson thread re hashed


----------



## hubrad

I think it all goes in waves, as most forums (fora?) do. I drift in and out, trying to either contribute or add a little of what passes for humour in our house.

Every now and again it gets a bit serious. . As someone said a while back, 'it's only a cup of coffee! '

Re the selling bit, if someone has said no offers then we should all respect that, at least for a decent time. Sometimes if it's not shifting a little nudge works wonders!

I still really like it here.


----------



## Eyedee

I dislike immensely when someone joins the forum just to sell their stuff, no-one actually knows if the seller is good/bad/indifferent but the fact they are on this forum implies they are of trustworthy nature and have looked after such stuff.

As to bidding on an item I think human nature suggests having a lesser price means a bargain, does this suggest to the seller that he needs to ask more before reducing his price?

Most important factor on this forum is the good nature and courtesy that the majority conform to.

Ian


----------



## 7493

I've been here a couple of years now and I contribute both verbally and financially. I've also been a mod for a few months, although not a particularly active one. Others always seem to get there first! Maybe they have more time to scan the forum.

I'm sure people do join to buy/sell once they have the requisite number of posts and then disappear. So long as they obey the rules, we might not like it but that's life.

I don't have a problem with people making offers unless the OP has made it clear that offers are not acceptable. In which case I'd be inclined to mod those posts. Sorry if I haven't managed to do that so far.

I have stuck with this forum for far longer than any other 'special interest' forum I've ever been a member of before because of the general level of helpfulness, politeness and real friendliness. I don't mind a bit of banter and I'm personally probably a lot less PC than forum policy. However, by signing up as a mod I have to follow the forum policies and I'm happy to do so because I suspect I'm a bit of a dinosaur. Glenn's forum, Glenn's rules.


----------



## cold war kid

Regarding the sales, doesn't this forum have a minimum posts policy? It's usually 50 posts to view sales corner and 250 to sell with around a 3 month membership min as well.

This works really well on the forums that use it although nothing is ever perfect.

I try and join in the banter but when it gets all serious and techy I always feel other people have more of a valid opinion. I just know what I like.


----------



## NickdeBug

working dog said:


> There have been a few clipped wings - things like mentioning the N word. Rules are rules and I guess its a case of abiding by them or moving on.


Saying Nespresso on a public forum is never excusable (unless done in this educational context of course)


----------



## fatboyslim

Big respect the original Extract Day Crew from like 2012, who remembers the latte art graveyard? Then the original Has Bean Day Crew 2012! Thems were the days.


----------



## hubrad

Eyedee said:


> ...
> 
> Most important factor on this forum is the good nature and courtesy that the majority conform to.
> 
> Ian


In a nutshell.


----------



## Burnzy

Ages since i have been here so not sure whats going on, but this forum will always be a special place for me, the fine people on this forum took me from a tassimo user to the undisputed coffee king of my village (i dont know anyone in my village, but i bet my coffees the best )







!!! Within weeks i had users sending me free baskets, offers of coffee beans when i was going through a poor student moment, the help and advice was never ending.. I even made a friend who i meet for coffee now and again (aaron), as well as a few others... always found everyone very non offensive, and if people are being offensive i guess you should expect a telling off... as for the selling side of things, the prices are usually so reasonable, cant see any reason to barter, but people will always try it on... Maybe a post count limit before you can acess the for sale thread would be a good idea.. But overall one of the friendliest forums i have ever been a member of...

hope everyones well!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Making silly offers on sales threads is your usp tho isn't it Dave


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It has been on the quiet side on here of late. I don't necessarily think it's down to the modding though.

I did like Charlie and his Jealhadist approach in his posts. I didn't particularly agree with them a 100% but they were very entertaining. It was shame he ended up taking money off folk and not coming up with the goods.


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Making silly offers on sales threads is your usp tho isn't it Dave


You beat me to it, but many is the "i don't want to insult you thread, but this is my derisory offer"


----------



## Daren

dfk41 said:


> I am making serious points before anyone accuses me otherwise. I have been a member here for a couple of years, but, just recently there seems to have been a massive influx of new members, and with that seems to come a different set of values. There is no fun anymore No meaningless discussions. Everyone runs scared of saying anything that might be considered controversial for fear of receiving a pm from the mods to say someone has objected to something you have said. the thought police have all but ruined the raffle situation. Even worse, up until recently, if a member put an item up for sale, it sold and at asking price. This used to be because members were realistic about price and would ask what they would have expected to get on Ebay minus the fees. Now if you put an item up for sale, all people want to do is immediately start bidding you on it, even when you say no offers. Many of these people come on, buy, or sell something then vanish into the distance never to be seen again.
> 
> Do we really want a sterile environment, controlled by the pc brigade? Someone I know, went the same way and created a forum which was only joinable by private invite. This meant we could talk about any topic we wanted to, and did. Someone said to me recently, come back CharlieJ......he may have committed a wrong, but chat was free and easy.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to join in, if you dare.....


Its not often I say this... And it pains me to do so.... But for once I agree with dfk41

Someone kill me


----------



## Danm

An item is only worth what someone will pay, regardless of how much you think its worth. For that reason i would have no problem with making an offer or having an offer made.

Someone making a silly offer however says more about their integrity - and if they want to have that brought into question on an open forum then i just mark their card and let them get on with their sad existence.


----------



## Fevmeister

The recent influx of mods hasn't done anything for meaningless discussion


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Its not often I say this... And it pains me to do so.... But for once I agree with dfk41
> 
> Someone kill me


Where are the other two horseman of the apocalypse then


----------



## Fevmeister

What ever happened to Charlie btw? He seems to have disappeared during the year or so I wasn't v active


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I am a new(ish) member to this forum, but have been a member of other (non coffee) forums for many years.

I have found people quick to help and was even allowed to participate in a pay it forwards thread when I was not a long term member which I found very encouraging. So far I have mainly been taking and not giving as I have just been asking for help to get me espresso sorted out however I have stuck a donation in the jar to counter that (just waiting for my badge... nudge nudge @Glenn)

Funnily enough this kind of "what's going on, things ain't what they used to be' post I see happening on many other forums every 2/3/4 years, that being said they all seem to survive, the well attended ones that is.

All in all I think this is a good forum, will try to contribute more to the non coffee specific aspects of it and get used to the characters here. I certainly intend to stay (assuming I can get my grinder related woes sorted - thanks @Mrboots2u for the help so far)


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Making silly offers on sales threads is your usp tho isn't it Dave


If I make an offer, it is always well after the item has been posted, often a week after to give anyone interested the chance.......which is completely the opposite of your little digs Martin.......2 comments on this thread, 2 digs.....


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are the other two horseman of the apocalypse then




Happy Birthday old bean


----------



## Daren

Fevmeister said:


> What ever happened to Charlie btw? He seems to have disappeared during the year or so I wasn't v active


He got buried under a wall


----------



## Rhys

I've found over the years that forums go up and down. Things will be quiet, then pick up. You'll get the odd influx of idiots, but they're generally dealt with. What you do get though, is a core of members who seam to have been around forever and it's these that make the place. Sure you get the odd jackass, but they liven the place up and add a touch of humour. Newbies (we have all been newbies at some point) are welcomed, chancers are called out and it's obvious when someone joins just to flog their stuff, or try to buy something cheap - tbough trust often lays with longer term posters, especially when the items have a known history between members.

Being a mod can be thankless, I don't do it for that though, I do it because I get a lot of satisfaction from being here and don't mind using my time to tick away behind the scenes to hopefully make this place run smoother and help out where I can (although it does have its perks - like the private section where we can hack into people's webcams.. You know who you are, sat there wearing a nappy and a pair of swimming goggles.. We can see you..!







)

Anyway, I can waffle drivel with the best of them, I work in the building trade so have a thick skin (I'll give it and take it where appropriate..) I'm here mainly because of my love of coffee, which has vastly improved from where I started.

That's enough from me for now though - except to say "MrBoots2u, your bottles ready"


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are the other two horseman of the apocalypse then


Anthorn has just PMd me!!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fevmeister said:


> What ever happened to Charlie btw? He seems to have disappeared during the year or so I wasn't v active


See my earlier post.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Moderating is a thanks less task . It was when I did it , it still is now .


Apart from the access to the secret mod forum where all the good deals get posted


----------



## Fevmeister

urbanbumpkin said:


> See my earlier post.


Oh god

what was he peddling? Did people get their £ back?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fevmeister said:


> Oh god
> 
> what was he peddling? Did people get their £ back?


Glenn paid them back out of his own pocket. Decent bloke that he is.


----------



## PeterF

I find this forum very friendly and informative. Nearly everything I have learnt about the skill of making great coffee was right here on this forum. Nothing is perfect. I like it here, warts an all


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Apart from the access to the secret mod forum where all the good deals get posted


The Dark forum!


----------



## Fevmeister

Wow

i never realised

i know he had money troubles but didn't realise it was that bad. Were the 5-0 involved?


----------



## 7493

jeebsy said:


> Apart from the access to the secret mod forum where all the good deals get posted


I wish!!!


----------



## Rhys

Rob666 said:


> I wish!!!


Nicely done.. Erm *kof* nothing to see here, move along


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Moderating is a thanks less task . It was when I did it , it still is now .





jlarkin said:


> I'd say thanks to the mods for the hard work anyway.


I literally meant thanks mods. I didn't mean it to sound like I would thank in the future, whilst secretly having no intention of actually thanking them (you mods)... Honest


----------



## Rhys

jlarkin said:


> I literally meant thanks mods. I didn't mean it to sound like I would thank in the future, whilst secretly having no intention of actually thanking them (you mods)... Honest


Taken as intended, thanks jlarkin


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> If I make an offer, it is always well after the item has been posted, often a week after to give anyone interested the chance.......which is completely the opposite of your little digs Martin.......2 comments on this thread, 2 digs.....


Hang on I thought we were all for banter and freedom of expression ?

Plus errr I think someone else agreed with me









It's meant to be light hearted ...


----------



## 4085

I am, what suggests I am not. The point I am making about your comment echoed by DaveC was that if I make an offer it is after a period of time has given everyone else the chance. I do not see something for sale and immediately start pinging in offers


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I am, what suggests I am not. The point I am making about your comment echoed by DaveC was that if I make an offer it is after a period of time has given everyone else the chance. I do not see something for sale and immediately start pinging in offers


End of the day - world still keeps turning . It's not really important . Someone offers £40 less for a super jolly than asking price . People can say yes or no ...Life goes on .


----------



## djedga

In answer to 'what is really going on with this forum'?

Its all a big cover up to hide the secret. Lavazza pre ground and cold skimmed milk whisked with a battery operated milk frother makes the best coffee you could ever imagine.


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> In answer to 'what is really going on with this forum'?
> 
> Its all a big cover up to hide the secret. Lavazza pre ground and cold skimmed milk whisked with a battery operated milk frother makes the best coffee you could ever imagine.


People suggesting other forum members try lavazza beans if their freshly roasted beans aren't tasting right to them...........


----------



## Mrboots2u

djedga said:


> In answer to 'what is really going on with this forum'?
> 
> Its all a big cover up to hide the secret. Lavazza pre ground and cold skimmed milk whisked with a battery operated milk frother makes the best coffee you could ever imagine.


The illuminati are at It again . It's that secret room where the lizards make all the forum policy ....


----------



## hotmetal

The Illyminati?

Yeah but that room only has a Nespresso machine in it. And possibly that bloke's granny who could do great things with a whisk and a jug of microwave milk, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> The Illyminati?
> 
> Yeah but that room only has a Nespresso machine in it. And possibly that bloke's granny who could do great things with a whisk and a jug of microwave milk, if my memory serves me right.


I have a hazy memory of it , but my memories were wiped once I retired from modding .... I think Glenn made everyone wear wizards cloaks and there was some kind of initiation involving a large ping pong bat


----------



## hotmetal

There might be pictures of that in the mods Dark forum as well as the ones with the bloke in the nappy and swim goggles (allegedly). Good reason to avoid IMO! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Men in Black, Boots - you've been retired.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

hotmetal said:


> There might be pictures of that in the mods Dark forum as well as the ones with the bloke in the nappy and swim goggles (allegedly). Good reason to avoid IMO!


Not so much mod Dark forum - feels more like the Matrix.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a hazy memory of it , but my memories were wiped once I retired from modding .... I think Glenn made everyone wear wizards cloaks and there was some kind of initiation involving a large ping pong bat


As long as it wasn't a pigs head.

Glenn's just offered me a choice of two pills, not a cloak in sight.


----------



## hotmetal

One pill makes you larger

And one pill makes you small

And the ones that mother gives you don't do anything at all

Go ask Bootsy

When he's ten feet tall

I don't know about cloaks, only know about wizard's sleeves yer honour


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a hazy memory of it , but my memories were wiped once I retired from modding .... I think Glenn made everyone wear wizards cloaks and there was some kind of initiation involving a large ping pong bat


The ayahuasca....man that shit was good. And the Nick Kershaw on repeat


----------



## coffeechap

you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


Even us mods don't have a key for that!! There's some funny sounds coming from it though...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Average Mods meeting/initiation


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 17224
> 
> 
> Average Mods meeting/initiation


Trust me, it's far worse than that.


----------



## robashton

Pass...


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


I'm going for 10,000 clubs?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> People suggesting other forum members try lavazza beans if their freshly roasted beans aren't tasting right to them...........


I offered that solution to someones problem based on the information they had given.

Are you really suggesting Im whats wrong with the forum ?

Your pathetic attempt at trying to make me feel uncomfortable mentioning I like LaVazza will not work


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> that bloke's granny who could do great things with a whisk and a jug of microwave milk, if my memory serves me right.


Could just be my dirty mind but this sounds so wrong?


----------



## MarkyP

I like it here...


----------



## h1udd

coffeechap said:


> you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


Is it the real coffeechap ? The one that the evil coffeechap tied up and took his place


----------



## pirate




----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


I've heard it's where the "God cup" is kept for the god shot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Trust me, it's far worse than that.


Are the mod initiations more like this?


----------



## Danm

coffeechap said:


> you lot should see whats in the 10000 club cupboard


Is it where the raffle prizes are ?!?


----------



## forzajuve

Most people are newbies to me. But then a lot also have more knowledge than me and contribute more as I can only dip in and out as work/life dictates. This is still a massively valuable (free) resource which I aim to add to where I think I can, not always as well as others do. So pipe down newbie! That enough banter for you?

On sales, I think it is inevitable that people will make offers, I do believe you can turn them down though, correct?

Forget the 10,000 club, I am approaching 1,000 in possibly the slowest time recorded on the forum!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Regarding sales.

I do think sometimes people want more than the goods are worth, and im sure im not the only one who can find the best price new for the same item or the newer model to the item up for sale. So the item for sale doesnt seem such a good propersition and I dont make an offer.

Equally I find it offputting that if its to be posted it is at the buyers risk (usually), any damage in transit and its down to the purchaser. Again, for me that is a big negative point.

The threat of the seller putting it on ebay: go on then







the fees will be about 13% of the total and the buyer is so well protected should it turn up damaged.

There have been a few grinders come up for sale and because they have stipulated collection only I havent made an offer.

They are still for sale and have been for months now.

I do like the sales section and see how it can work if you are willing to travel and are near to the item being sold and also think that most owners of equipment on here know how to look after it.

If an item is priced correctly it will sell. If it stays up for sale for a while then it obvious it is over priced. Do I care if the seller sells, not really.

I have sold a coffee machine to a member on here and couldnt have been happier by the whole transaction.

it's why I joined and ive stuck around.


----------



## garydyke1

Im confused, is this a coffee forum or Gumtree ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are the mod initiations more like this?


That's just stage one.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

dfk41 said:


> Even worse, up until recently, if a member put an item up for sale, it sold and at asking price. This used to be because members were realistic about price and would ask what they would have expected to get on Ebay minus the fees. Now if you put an item up for sale, all people want to do is immediately start bidding you on it, even when you say no offers. Many of these people come on, buy, or sell something then vanish into the distance never to be seen again.





garydyke1 said:


> Im confused, is this a coffee forum or Gumtree ?


DFK41 raised an issue and people are discussing it.

But to answer your question,, its a coffee forum with a for sale \ wanted section. A bit of both


----------



## Fevmeister

Glenn in the middle of a mods meeting


----------



## garydyke1

Jumbo Ratty said:


> its a coffee forum with a for sale \ wanted section. A bit of both


Feels more like a for sale / wanted website with a forum attached sometimes.


----------



## hubrad

garydyke1 said:


> Feels more like a for sale / wanted website with a forum attached sometimes.


Hehe.. any of you folks ever spend time on Basschat? ;-)


----------



## jkb89

I'm of the opinion that if there are enough people on a forum (enough to make it active, which this one is) there are bound to be disagreements and the occasionaly asshat will pop along.

I think that you should be able to say what you like, within reason, but if you are being an a-hole you should get silenced by the mods.

I have to admit this place has been an excellent source of knowledge for me - unfortunately I don't have the time/money to really go in to the depths of espresso as I'd like to. But the resources (including the sales forum) have really helped me get to a stage where I'm happy with what I drink.

Hats off to you guys who make this place worth staying for, not many forums have such a helpful top-tier lot.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

garydyke1 said:


> Feels more like a for sale / wanted website with a forum attached sometimes.


perhaps thats because of the continual upgarditus \ dissatisfaction with current gear that being a member on here encourages


----------



## MWJB

Jumbo Ratty said:


> perhaps thats because of the continual upgarditus \ dissatisfaction with current gear that being a member on here encourages


Well, with 3/4 of the coffee brewed, by those who contributed to the last poll, being espresso based it's inevitable that gear is going to be a focus. But perhaps if there was more talk of how to make the coffee, rather than shifting gear, there would be less dissatisfaction?

You don't need a lot of, nor particularly expensive, gear to enjoy coffee.


----------



## Eyedee

MWJB said:


> Well, with 3/4 of the coffee brewed, by those who contributed to the last poll, being espresso based it's inevitable that gear is going to be a focus. But perhaps if there was more talk of how to make the coffee, rather than shifting gear, there would be less dissatisfaction?
> 
> You don't need a lot of, nor particularly expensive, gear to enjoy coffee.


That is the best observation I've seen lately, the improvement in the drink is rarely in proportion to the amount of money spent.

If you can find beans to suit your palette an aeropress can give major satisfaction at minimal cost.

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MWJB said:


> Well, with 3/4 of the coffee brewed, by those who contributed to the last poll, being espresso based it's inevitable that gear is going to be a focus. But perhaps if there was more talk of how to make the coffee, rather than shifting gear, there would be less dissatisfaction?
> 
> You don't need a lot of, nor particularly expensive, gear to enjoy coffee.


Exactly the same principle applies to most activities, pastimes, forums.

Take golf for example. You will have one middle aged man who has had the same set of golf clubs for most of his life and enjoys playing a round and is happy with his lot. for every one person like him I guarantee there are multiple of others who cant wait to buy the latest driver \ putter to come out in 2015 because they are convinced it would improve their game. They enjoy the buying of new gear. It doesnt make the middleaged man with the same set right and them wrong or the other way round.

I can assure you they all talk about the game of golf until the cows come home and can bore on about it like we do with coffee.

The people that have the money to buy new gear each year still will, will it improve their game, maybe, maybe not,, will they buy a new driver \ putter the following year,, you bet

Im happy with my entry level gear. I do want a better grinder though


----------



## tambu

There's an industry-driven obsession with espress-based drinks due to, I imagine, largely commercial reasons. I've never understood why home users don't enjoy the advantage they have over shops here - time. I can honestly say I get a better long steep coffee at home than I can find in any coffee shop.

Competing with Prufrock makes no sense to me - visit them, enjoy it as a treat, maybe be jealous of those who can visit all the time, and be happy to invest in what they're doing. Then go home, and make a way better long brew than they can.


----------



## yardbent

Personally i joined the forum to add to my limited knowledge, enjoy the 'chat' and buy equipment to suit my small budget

now quite happy with a Classic and a Graef CM800 - but enjoy seeing others vastly superior setups [with a little envy]

may not contribute much technically - and there must be lots like me - but we still enjoy it here -- so thanks...


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Exactly the same principle applies to most activities, pastimes, forums.
> 
> Take golf for example. You will have one middle aged man who has had the same set of golf clubs for most of his life and enjoys playing a round and is happy with his lot. for every one person like him I guarantee there are multiple of others who cant wait to buy the latest driver \ putter to come out in 2015 because they are convinced it would improve their game. They enjoy the buying of new gear. It doesnt make the middleaged man with the same set right and them wrong or the other way round.
> 
> I can assure you they all talk about the game of golf until the cows come home and can bore on about it like we do with coffee.
> 
> The people that have the money to buy new gear each year still will, will it improve their game, maybe, maybe not,, will they buy a new driver \ putter the following year,, you bet
> 
> Im happy with my entry level gear. I do want a better grinder though


I was about to jump in with the exact same (well very similar) analogy...

Up to a certain level of expertise a beginner set of clubs (Gaggia Classic?) will only get you so far.

An amateur who plays once a month can't justify spending vast sums of money on clubs (grinder and espresso machine).

They're better focused on fundamental technique to bring scores lowers - swing plane, getting it straight, putting, chipping, (tamping, dosing, grind size, timing, weighing)

In the meantime they can enjoy some of the other accessories like gloves, tees, balls, bags, clothing (scales, portafilters, baskets, tampers) at relatively low cost to make them "feel more pro"

New fancy driver (shiny new toy) will probably make things worse to start with. Then it's worth getting some lessons to correct stuff.

If they gets to be a lower handicapper they might think "that nice set of bladed irons will give me more control to shape shots" (better grinder to dial in grind" or "that driver will go further" (lever machine).

As a better golfer with the fundamentals in place then the equipment will take less time to get used to.

Eventually some will get to a level where custom clubs (insert high end espresso machine) and fitting of the latest clubs will actually give them a small percentage improvement that is worthwhile


----------



## jeebsy

djedga said:


> As a better golfer with the fundamentals in place then the equipment will take less time to get used to.


My mate plays off four, he can not play for a year then go out and shoot 76 on his first round, and he doesn't care about clubs that much. He'll quite happily pick up a random set and go for a knock where playing with someone else's clubs feels wrong to me.


----------



## anton78

jeebsy said:


> My mate plays off four, he can not play for a year then go out and shoot 76 on his first round, and he doesn't care about clubs that much. He'll quite happily pick up a random set and go for a knock where playing with someone else's clubs feels wrong to me.


I've never met your mate, but it's safe to say I hate him.

I upgraded my clubs a few years back. Amazed at the improvement in quality. I still hit bad shots though. Same is probably true of coffee - better equipment will help, but only up to a point.


----------



## djedga

jeebsy said:


> My mate plays off four


I hate him already!

I went up from 19 to 20 this year but I need to play regularly to see improvement (I've only played 5-6 times this year).

Had a golf weekend away (match play ryder cup format weekend) in September and by singles on day 3 I was solid as you like. Amazing what a bit of focus, practice and game time does.

Target is 15 handicap in 2016.


----------



## Fevmeister

My latest purchases

In the titleist stand bag too. There's two titleist 915 woods behind the driver too. Aim for this year is to get to single figures.


----------



## djedga

Coffeeforums golf punks unite!

I'm playing on Friday but you'd laugh at my golf bag...

Fazer irons (pre them being American Golf budget clubs they were great value I think they looked much nicer than they do now) - £60 brand

Callaway Driver pinched off my brother

Yonex VMX 3 Wood - £60 bargain love this club


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Coffeeforums golf punks unite!
> 
> I'm playing on Friday but you'd laugh at my golf bag...
> 
> Fazer irons (pre them being American Golf budget clubs they were great value I think they looked much nicer than they do now) - £60 brand
> 
> Callaway Driver pinched off my brother
> 
> Yonex VMX 3 Wood - £60 bargain love this club


I've got some clubs you can buy or anyone else if their local some mcgregor irons, cobra woods and driver? plus a titleist pencil bag

All used but a bargain at £50 for them all


----------



## jeebsy

I've got a set of Ping ISI nickel with Nippon Super Peening Blue shafts and a set of Mizuno MP52s, need to decide which to keep. Should really sell one now i'm down to 2-3 rounds a year.


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> I've got a set of Ping ISI nickel with Nippon Super Peening Blue shafts and a set of Mizuno MP52s, need to decide which to keep. Should really sell one now i'm down to 2-3 rounds a year.


you could do some serious damage with those old ping nickel irons


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> I am making serious points before anyone accuses me otherwise.
> 
> 1. Even worse, up until recently, if a member put an item up for sale, it sold and at asking price. This used to be because members were realistic about price and would ask what they would have expected to get on Ebay minus the fees. Now if you put an item up for sale, all people want to do is immediately start bidding you on it, even when you say no offers. Many of these people come on, buy, or sell something then vanish into the distance never to be seen again.
> 
> 2. I have been a member here for a couple of years, but, just recently there seems to have been a massive influx of new members, and with that seems to come a different set of values. There is no fun anymore No meaningless discussions.
> 
> 3. Everyone runs scared of saying anything that might be considered controversial for fear of receiving a pm from the mods to say someone has objected to something you have said. the thought police have all but ruined the raffle situation.
> 
> 4. Do we really want a sterile environment, controlled by the pc brigade? Someone I know, went the same way and created a forum which was only joinable by private invite. This meant we could talk about any topic we wanted to, and did. Someone said to me recently, come back CharlieJ......he may have committed a wrong, but chat was free and easy.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to join in, if you dare.....


I'm going to go back on point here with some thoughts about what you wrote, not necessarily in order..

1. Buying and selling always 2 viewpoints that of buyer and that of seller and at times we will hold either view depending on if we're buying or selling. If you're selling and you say no offers and people make offers...live with it, they have not committed a flogging offence. Besides, they may have a constructive offer you had not thought about. If people join the forum just to sell something or buy something...who has it hurt, no one. If I'm selling and a buyer pops up buys my item and is never heard from again, I'm not bothered. If they join to sell something and a forum member gets a good deal, again what's the problem.

2. Ah meaningless discussions...there seem to be plenty of those on the forum. in fact I would say people feel much more comfortable in meaningless discussion rather than meaningful discussion where an assertion is properly tested. it's so much easier to chew the fat about something that's never going to be tested, or simply discuss the work of the industry without question. I personally would like to see a bit more "meaningful" discussions and then people do a little testing and research to see if those things are valid. More questioning about what we're all fed from the establishment and those with big vested interests in coffee. We really don't ask enough of the right questions......we just suck it up as facts that must be correct, even to the extent of not believing our own senses.

3. I'm not sure number 3 is right, I have been pretty controversial at times and don't get pms from the mods trying to control me behind the scenes. However there's controversial in views or against accepted paradigms and then there's people being nasty. I try never to be nasty and perhaps that what mods are trying to prevent, rather than freedom to express controversial views. However, there is definitely an unwillingness to discuss controversial ideas properly and this is more down to the members than the moderators. Sometimes they feel they don't have the knowledge, or have nothing to contribute, or simply perhaps can't be bothered to have the cut and thrust.

As for the raffles it's something to be careful with to ensure they do remain raffles, rather than something else.

4. Unfortunately in any forum where people vested interests are at stake e.g. roasters, manufacturers, advertisers, importers etc.. etc.., then there will always be a difficulty with certain types of discussion. This is unfortunate, but it's the world we live in. It's also unfortunate that most people can't take a hint as a potential heads up to something and need it tattooed on their forehead, which in many cases, people are unwilling or unable to do. The problem also runs the other way, where well meaning actions can be interpreted as sinister for some reason.

Ultimately it's a forum, for the majority who own a machine, grinder, carafe whatever, but coffee and enjoy it, *they have very little industry contact and will be heavily influenced by advertising, marketing and what other people say*. If people say what they want to hear in support of their personal goals, then they will listen, sometimes when things are said that they don't really want to hear...they won't. It's human nature and I rarely see any people state anything really objective the kit they own, perhaps they might want to sell it in future, perhaps they don't want to think about it as they wear new owners glasses, or perhaps they don't realise. I have mostly given up really trying to help people in this area, it's one of the main reason I review very few espresso machines now. I basically am happy to leave it as, they all make good espresso. However, some machines are a lot better than others for various technical reasons.

As for a particular member to come back...having read quite a bit about what happened, I am confused and perhaps don't share your views there....fortunately though there is always the "Ignore User" option if they do.

So mods, thought police, some evil scheme...no, it's just the way forums are.


----------



## Fevmeister

lets have another raffle


----------



## froggystyle

Can it be for an LPG cooker this time please, need a new one for my boat!


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> you could do some serious damage with those old ping nickel irons


Bit too much offset but really nice to play with


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Can it be for an LPG cooker this time please, need a new one for my boat!


Can it be for a boat please ....


----------



## froggystyle

Money pits!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

froggystyle said:


> Money pits!!


Cookers??


----------



## froggystyle

Boats.


----------



## Yes Row

Golf...yawn!


----------



## Thecatlinux

I dip in and dip out of the forum , very busy at the moment so have got time to ask my usual stupid questions with obvious answers , I tried to speed read this thread , from the first post we have ended up talking about golf.

I use to have a golf , in fact I have had two , well built motors , any way back too work.


----------



## Spazbarista

A summary for you then, based purely on the first post. High post-count member lamenting that he can no longer change his grinder every week and expect to get back what he paid for it. High post-count member objecting that other posters hold him to account for the opinions he expresses publically. High post-count member hoping for the return of a banned member who gained the trust of forum members and then stole their money.










I don't like golf either by the way, but I do like cycling which is the new golf apparently.


----------



## jimbocz

Mostly a bunch of crying that somebody made an offer on something they wanted to sell and they were so offended they couldn't even type "No"

I appreciate the advice on this forum and thank everyone for giving it, but the for sale section is broken. Tons of rules to satisfy people a bit too precious about their stuff. The 5 post rule stopped me from buying anything from any forum members, I couldn't even look at the for sale section. Why? So those with a high post count can have first dibs on the classic and minion I was trying to buy? Don't they already have one?


----------



## 4515

jimbocz said:


> Mostly a bunch of crying that somebody made an offer on something they wanted to sell and they were so offended they couldn't even type "No"
> 
> I appreciate the advice on this forum and thank everyone for giving it, but the for sale section is broken. Tons of rules to satisfy people a bit too precious about their stuff. The 5 post rule stopped me from buying anything from any forum members, I couldn't even look at the for sale section. Why? So those with a high post count can have first dibs on the classic and minion I was trying to buy? Don't they already have one?


Heres the flip side

New member joins, contributes nothing and gets a well looked after bit of kit for the right money then leaves.

Active member misses out on the deal

5 posts is hardly a high post count - an intro, a reply and a question - youre almost there. Hardly onerous.


----------



## Yes Row

jimbocz said:


> Mostly a bunch of crying that somebody made an offer on something they wanted to sell and they were so offended they couldn't even type "No"
> 
> I appreciate the advice on this forum and thank everyone for giving it, but the for sale section is broken. Tons of rules to satisfy people a bit too precious about their stuff. The 5 post rule stopped me from buying anything from any forum members, I couldn't even look at the for sale section. Why? So those with a high post count can have first dibs on the classic and minion I was trying to buy? Don't they already have one?


Yawn... I might take up golf

5 posts minimum stopped you from buying something?

Surly you could find 5 things to get involved with

If you don't like it, buy from eBay, they have no such rule


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Yes Row said:


> Golf...*yawn*!





Yes Row said:


> *Yawn*... I might take up golf


Sounds like the fresh air would do you some good


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Who said, 'golf is a good walk spoiled'?


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who said, 'golf is a good walk spoiled'?


mark twain?


----------



## h1udd

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Sounds like the fresh air would do you some good


getting that perfect post is a bit like getting the perfect espresso.

to the untrained eye and mouth, pulling 4 espressos in a row, as you dial in a grinder and go from 26 seconds to 30 seconds, just to get the perfect profile in your shot .... might be mis understood as repletion, But the fine changes of the grind, improve the taste considerably.

same with posts

Yes Row, however seems to have nailed it with in 2 posts to come up with Post nirvana and the perfect post. .... if it was me it would have looked like this

yawn golf !!

Golf ... Yawn

I might ... Yawn ... take up golf

I might take up golf Yawn

and finally

Yawn... I might take up golf


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who said, 'golf is a good walk spoiled'?


My Dad,, and mark twain


----------



## yardbent

working dog said:


> ..............
> 
> New member joins, contributes nothing and gets a well looked after bit of kit for the right money then leaves.
> 
> Active member misses out on the deal........


*totally true*

any forum should be about ''contributing'' - and any Sales Section is a 'perk' for its members

my camera forum requires 3months and 25 meaningful posts

some 'Selling members' of course objected as it blocked new members as buyers

if you want a large customer base of strangers - sell on eBay


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

yardbent said:


> my camera forum requires 3months and 25 meaningful posts


My golf forum allows only one bump per sales thread


----------



## Phil104

At least dfk has generated 12 pages of at times wonderful nonsense&#8230; job done.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

When I bought my Gaggia Classic a few years ago, I joined the Gaggia Forum. It had a mainly American audience and oh boy did they teach me a lot about that machine. Time went by and when one of the guys there left, I found the forum has lost its "mojo", as he moved on to a Ponte Vecchio Lusso. In the mean time I lurked and lurked, here, on HB and CG. So, very recently I decided to upgrade, and was in this forum where I get the most valued opinions and advice. I really value the knowledge and experience of the members of this forum. As a novice, I mainly listen to advice, but am happy to help whenever I can.


----------



## risky

Phil104 said:


> At least dfk has generated 12 pages of at times wonderful nonsense&#8230; job done.


And yet apparently meaningless discussion is discouraged?


----------



## jimbocz

Yes Row said:


> Yawn... I might take up golf
> 
> 5 posts minimum stopped you from buying something?
> 
> Surly you could find 5 things to get involved with
> 
> If you don't like it, buy from eBay, they have no such rule


I did buy from somewhere else, that's my point. I'm sure one of the many people trying to sell a classic on this forum would have appreciated to sell it.

The idea that evil "non contributing" buyers are waiting to rush in and buy all the good stuff is nonsense. Who would be interested in buying such a specialist machine but not interested enough to read some pages? Even if they just read and lurk, they are still contributing page views. They'll stick around as well.

And no, if I don't have anything to say I'd rather not post for the sake of a post count. That's not contributing anything but noise.

I'd suggest getting rid of that silly rule. There's plenty of contribution to this forum, I haven't heard any good reason to keep a rule that's unfriendly to newcomers.


----------



## monkey66

Call this a forum row. Pah! Now if you were on TMC in 2005, now that was a proper forum spat. I joke of course.

Not been on here long but mod on a couple of forums and member of quite a few others. Overall this place is pretty good from what I have seen.

Forums are forums.


----------



## risky

The items in the for sale section are often offered at very keen prices. Unlike eBay, where you are taking a punt with the seller as to the state/condition and operation of the product, there is a level of trust on this forum that people are not pedalling sub-standard products. A minimum post count to stop people accessing the For Sale section dissuades potential buyers who are looking to make a quick buck by buying something at a good price on here, then immediately selling it on for a profit elsewhere. In my eyes it also provides a level of comfort about the buyer, I know the feeling I get if I sell something to someone on eBay who has 0 feedback and if I sold something on here to someone with no other posts to their name I would feel apprehensive. This is just the way I see it anyway. Personally compared to other forums, and in tune with what others have pointed out, I feel the for sale rules here are pretty relaxed, I've seen other forums actually use a feedback system where sellers and buyers have a rating shown next to their name in the For Sale section.

5 posts is hardly an onerous task. As has been pointed out before, a genuine and well written intro post can spawn a thread where you will easily be able to reply 4 times.


----------



## 4085

jimbocz said:


> I did buy from somewhere else, that's my point. I'm sure one of the many people trying to sell a classic on this forum would have appreciated to sell it.
> 
> The idea that evil "non contributing" buyers are waiting to rush in and buy all the good stuff is nonsense. Who would be interested in buying such a specialist machine but not interested enough to read some pages? Even if they just read and lurk, they are still contributing page views. They'll stick around as well.
> 
> And no, if I don't have anything to say I'd rather not post for the sake of a post count. That's not contributing anything but noise.
> 
> I'd suggest getting rid of that silly rule. There's plenty of contribution to this forum, I haven't heard any good reason to keep a rule that's unfriendly to newcomers.


If something is worth having, it is worth contributing to, taking part in and belonging to. The idea that smash and grab rules, or that it is somehow fine to contribute nothing to a situation but seek a reward from others stinks. the reason sales between forum members on here thrives, is because we all believe that a member will have looked after the equipment, and be totally honest about it....so why should you as a newcomer who has no intention of adding anything of value to our community, benefit?


----------



## risky

dfk41 said:


> If something is worth having, it is worth contributing to, taking part in and belonging to. The idea that smash and grab rules, or that it is somehow fine to contribute nothing to a situation but seek a reward from others stinks. the reason sales between forum members on here thrives, is because we all believe that a member will have looked after the equipment, and be totally honest about it....so why should you as a newcomer who has no intention of adding anything of value to our community, benefit?


The For Sale threads I like seeing are the ones where people can give you a blow by blow history of who has had the item, including often linking to each of the previous sale threads on here.


----------



## jkb89

dfk41 said:


> If something is worth having, it is worth contributing to, taking part in and belonging to. The idea that smash and grab rules, or that it is somehow fine to contribute nothing to a situation but seek a reward from others stinks. the reason sales between forum members on here thrives, is because we all believe that a member will have looked after the equipment, and be totally honest about it....so why should you as a newcomer who has no intention of adding anything of value to our community, benefit?


When does someone cease to be a newcomer? I'm guilty of lurking much more than I contribute, but I check the forum threads atleast twice a day most days...


----------



## 4085

That's a good question but if no one knows who you are because you choose to stay behind the scenes, then you are stopping your own forum life. Whether you should still benefit from the benefits is debatable. There is a post count for a reason and it works quite well. I think the real issue is the one hit wonder who neither learns nor adds


----------



## Fevmeister

I for one see no issue with adding a feedback system


----------



## teejay41

dfk41 said:


> ...is somehow fine to contribute nothing to a situation but seek a reward from others stinks... so why should you as a newcomer who has no intention of adding anything of value to our community, benefit?


A bit harsh, isn't it, from a member of the so-called 'friendliest forum on the 'web'? Hardly encouraging to other on-the-brink-of-joining lurkers to come forward!

Live and let live, I say, and be one big happy community.

Tony.


----------



## 4085

Sometimes the truth hurts. I rather doubt that the happy community that you subscribe to really exists. I judge people on words and actions. If you put nothing on the table, why should you eat?


----------



## hotmetal

Oh no they're not! Oh yes they are! Hang on its not Christmas yet!

Forums are places where like-minded people come together to find things to disagree about along a theme of common interest! All adds to the fun and good exchange of points of view. Until it gets silly and spiteful or personal, but this forum is pretty good overall. It's not like you tube comments or the sort of silliness you get on mobile phone forums.


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who said, 'golf is a good walk spoiled'?


For the pedant in you , as like I know that you is .

http://quoteinvestigator.com/2010/05/28/golf-good-walk/


----------



## djedga

This forum is so far in my experience more than decent compared to most.

The regulars (or dare I say it oldies)?? give good advice and welcome those who are willing to take it.

I think the right kind of people (by which I mean a good mix we are all different after all or it would be very dull) are attracted and those that come here for personal gain over community sharing generally and rightly get short shrift.

Sometimes someone eventually does or says something inherrantly rude or wrong on any forum and from what I understand those instances are moderated well and fairly. The rest of it is semantics really...

As far as the for sale threads etc the rules seem to be there for the protection of all parties and make good sense. That way there is less chance of any fraudulent or unfair activity - we all get the same rules so all have an equal chance of purchasing any particular item.


----------



## cold war kid

The rules are part of the world we live in unfortunately.

I remember years ago happy donkey used to list their product prices ex vat, which isn't at all uncommon for a company that does most of it's business with other traders of one sort or another.

Anyway, some plonker of a forum member stated in a thread about MC2's that happy donkey were ripping people off and being deceitful by doing this and some other plonker of a member toddled off and told Scott who came on and said that he felt that his business had been attacked and his reputation had been called into question for no good reason, which it had. I think there was an apology of some sort and the thread was closed but the point is, had it been a less reasonable person Glenn or the poster could have been sued and the forum would probably no longer be here.

When I was a young lad a few of my close friends worked at the Hacienda and I used to moan about always going there at the weekend and blagging my way in on the vip guestlist and usually getting free drinks but when it shut I really missed it and the reason had nothing to do with guestlists or free bottles of water ( I rarely drank in those days ) and everything to do with missing a community where I could go and meet like minded people and sometimes even make new friends.

I fear without the rules that we all hate this forum could be a lot of people's hacienda moment.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who said, 'golf is a good walk spoiled'?


I'm not a fan either, although I do really rate VW Golfs.

I've heard a variation of the quote "In the words of Mark Twain a good w*nk spoiled"


----------



## d_lash

It can be hard to contribute I think as a newcomer when you know for sure that your knowledge & experience isn't anywhere near that of the regular posters. Especially when someone is asking a question. But then I'm an introvert and in real life generally prefer to hang back with the opinions (until I *know* I'm right...). I expect the more one gets stuck in the more one is likely to get out though.



jkb89 said:


> When does someone cease to be a newcomer? I'm guilty of lurking much more than I contribute, but I check the forum threads atleast twice a day most days...


----------



## mrsimba

d_lash said:


> It can be hard to contribute I think as a newcomer when you know for sure that your knowledge & experience isn't anywhere near that of the regular posters. Especially when someone is asking a question. But then I'm an introvert and in real life generally prefer to hang back with the opinions (until I *know* I'm right...). I expect the more one gets stuck in the more one is likely to get out though.


Anyone can contribute, to contribute its not just about being the most knowledgeable person on the forum, if it were there would only be about 10 forum members!

everyone was a newbie once and often it's a question raised by a new or inexperienced member that starts a whole discussion that others contribute too and the whole forum then benifits from the collective knowledge,


----------



## coffeechap

This is a really friendly place to share knowledge, pose the conundrums you face, chat about lots of stuff and get the very best out of your coffee experience, it is moderated with a fair hand most of the time which is pretty consistent, there are rules that are in place to keep the community safer, we run interesting events around the country but most of all have a great bunch of folk that don't find it weird chatting incessantly about coffee.

What a lot of people don't know is the work that goes on in the background to keep the forum running and safe, Glenn works very hard to ensure systems are in place that keep the whole place running smoothly, which includes the odd rule here and there. I like it here as do so many others long may it continue.


----------



## Snakehips

coffeechap said:


> This is a really friendly place to share knowledge, pose the conundrums you face, chat about lots of stuff and get the very best out of your coffee experience, it is moderated with a fair hand most of the time which is pretty consistent, there are rules that are in place to keep the community safer, we run interesting events around the country but most of all have a great bunch of folk that don't find it weird chatting incessantly about coffee.
> 
> What a lot of people don't know is the work that goes on in the background to keep the forum running and safe, Glenn works very hard to ensure systems are in place that keep the whole place running smoothly, which includes the odd rule here and there. I like it here as do so many others long may it continue.


Agree. Very well said!


----------



## AndyH83

I've only very recently joined the forum, and am very much currently in the 'taken more than I've given' boat, but that's because I currently know next to nothing and therefore don't have much to offer everyone yet.

But I would say, I've been a member of a few forums over the years, and the one's without any rules, or without decent moderation, very very quickly descend into anarchy, whereby anything and everything goes, libelous comments prevail, it's full of trolls, insults are rife, basically they turn into a prison yard, and no one wants to be in a prison yard really. It only attracts psychos who seek to perpetuate the miserable mess. They inevitably close eventually because the people running them get too fed up and disillusioned.

This forum is full of friendly characters. I asked a lot of very basic questions when I joined, (and I don't expect to stop asking even more basic questions any time soon), questions which had probably been asked a thousand times, and never once did I get a stroppy 'search the forums you imbecile, this has been asked before' grumpy response. I got the polar opposite, and that is testament to the decent and enthusiastic people who are members here and who want to get others engaged in their passion.

Obviously I can't comment on the 'good old days', however as a new member looking in, I really can't fault the current set up. I don't see why a thread would need to be moderated unless it was insulting or libelous in some way, or just morally wrong. As for the selling, the rules appear to be there to encourage total transparency so that each and every member has an equally fair chance of buying the items put up for sale, which I can't see as a bad thing.

Anyway, I guess my point is, this forum really is excellent, and a big thank you to everyone who does indeed work hard, I'm sure alongside family, social and work commitments, to keep things running and in order.

Andy


----------



## 4085

I think a point that is getting buried a little, is that the whole point of the forum is for those who require advice to ask for it, or just read the threads and find the answers which at least shows endeavour. One of the problems is that the forum scores highly when doing google searches so if someone has an item for sale you can bet your bottom dollar it appears on a google search, which is partly the reason for post counts before accessing the sales site


----------



## Fevmeister

dfk41 said:


> I think a point that is getting buried a little, is that the whole point of the forum is for those who require advice to ask for it, or just read the threads and find the answers which at least shows endeavour. One of the problems is that the forum scores highly when doing google searches so if someone has an item for sale you can bet your bottom dollar it appears on a google search, which is partly the reason for post counts before accessing the sales site


Agreed

especially when what is being sold is rather specialist in nature


----------



## risky

dfk41 said:


> One of the problems is that the forum scores highly when doing google searches so if someone has an item for sale you can bet your bottom dollar it appears on a google search, which is partly the reason for post counts before accessing the sales site


Well the google search itself won't show the items for sale, as the Google robots can't 'crawl' that area due to the post count requirement. But no doubt the forum being so high on the rankings still attracts people who sign up with the possible intention of swooping in on the items for sale.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I think a point that is getting buried a little, is that the whole point of the forum is for those who require advice to ask for it, or just read the threads and find the answers which at least shows endeavour. One of the problems is that the forum scores highly when doing google searches so if someone has an item for sale you can bet your bottom dollar it appears on a google search, which is partly the reason for post counts before accessing the sales site


If people buy stuff and enjoy it then that's ok , there is no obligation to " earn their dues " or to post forever as a result of buying something ....

Seller gets cash ( what they want )

Buyer gets shiny thing ...( what they want )

I don't see what the problem is...

Are some people more deserving of stuff based on post count or contribution ...


----------



## yardbent

Mrboots2u said:


> ................
> 
> Are some people more deserving of stuff based (on post count or) contribution ...


yes i strongly believe a Forum is about contribution

IMHO


----------



## Mrboots2u

yardbent said:


> yes i strongly believe a Forum is about contribution
> 
> IMHO


And how on earth do you measure this


----------



## anton78

It's perfectly simple. Every time a sale goes through on the forum, a panel of 'elders' should judge whether the purchaser is worthy. That'll work.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> And how on earth do you measure this


Geiger counter


----------



## Fevmeister

Richter scale if it's dfk's contribution you're trying to measure


----------



## Spazbarista

Bristol stool scale


----------



## 7493

I think it is worth putting some small obstacles in the way of opportunistic purchasers even if it is only to delay them until the regulars have had a chance to buy. The current arrangements do this. 'If you snooze you lose' still applies but at least the regulars will see stuff before a brand new member, whether they are going to stay or are just here for the bargain.


----------



## risky

Spazbarista said:


> Bristol stool scale


Glasgow Coma Scale more like


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> It's perfectly simple. Every time a sale goes through on the forum, a panel of 'elders' should judge whether the purchaser is worthy. That'll work.


we have a winner


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> And how on earth do you measure this


An integrity stick or height above sea level, whichever is the greater.

Failing that Star signs.


----------



## Phil104

I'd be happy to join a working party to develop a worthiness questionnaire but only so long as it can meet for a few years and in different coffee shops and the Forum is willing to fund it.

Incidentally, page 15 and still going strong.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can you hear that?........silence.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> An integrity stick or height above sea level, whichever is the greater.
> 
> Failing that Star signs.


Integrity stick ..... loving it

How about the rusty spoon of truth


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Integrity stick ..... loving it
> 
> How about the rusty spoon of truth


That dam spoon might be too truthful though.

How about Thunderdome?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> That dam spoon might be too truthful though.
> 
> How about Thunderdome?


Coffeedome

Thunderspro

Suggestions


----------



## Eyedee

Where does one find this so called trusty spoon of Ruth.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

Eyedee said:


> Where does one find this so called trusty spoon of Ruth.
> 
> Ian


Rusty spoon of truth

Or the trusty spoon of Ruth

the rusty spoon of truth resides currently sideways parked in the last person who was un deserving of purchasing a cheap Mc2

WHo Ruth spoons i do not know ...


----------



## anton78

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The spoon of truth tells the truth.

Ruth's spoon on the other hand does not.....and you wouldn't want it anywhere near your sugar.


----------



## anton78

Mmm. The spoon of truth.
View attachment 17274


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> The spoon of truth tells the truth.
> 
> Ruth's spoon on the other hand does not.....and you wouldn't want it anywhere near your sugar.


When you know where the rusty spoon of truth has been , you wouldn't want that near your sugar either ..

It would only be fit for bum gravy ....


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> The spoon of truth tells the truth.
> 
> Ruth's spoon on the other hand does not.....and you wouldn't want it anywhere near your sugar.


Which Ruth? Davidson? Ruth that was in my year at school?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Which Ruth? Davidson? Ruth that was in my year at school?


No...

https://ruththetruth.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Ruth that was in my year at school?


You know the truth and the Ruth Jeeps! Ruth's been about!

Not sure about the Bum Gravy or what that is, but I'm shaking with laughter as I type this


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> No...
> 
> https://ruththetruth.wordpress.com/about/
> 
> View attachment 17275


Never has a nickname "the truth" been more inappropriate.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> No...
> 
> https://ruththetruth.wordpress.com/about/
> 
> View attachment 17275


Recognise her Jeepsy? She's whacked it on a bit since sixth form.


----------



## anton78

Right, we've definitely buried the "no meaningless discussions" complaint. What else was there?


----------



## Snakehips

I see Ruth bills herself as ' a psychic agony aunt '

Does that mean that she can predict that it will hurt like hell when she inserts the spoon of truth into the nether regions of the miscreant purchaser?

BTW Does she wear rubber gloves?


----------



## jeebsy

"I am quite rigid in my monthly booby massages normally done in the shower using super soapy foam burst" that takes me back...


----------



## Daren

I've just read the last 2 pages of this thread and entered the Twilight Zone


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I've just read the last 2 pages of this thread and entered the Twilight Zone


There you are

Can i have my spoon back please ?

There is truth that needs a telling


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> "I am quite rigid in my monthly booby massages normally done in the shower using super soapy foam burst" that takes me back...


I thought I was her special friend too. Truth hurts.....

in fact the Ruth hurts especially when she slipped and landed on me. That bloody crystal ball hurt


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> There you are
> 
> Can i have my spoon back please ?


Nope - I have plans for it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> I've just read the last 2 pages of this thread and entered the Twilight Zone


Welcome home Daren, you're one of us


----------



## Daren

Look into my balls


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Look into my balls


Don't, that's how he got my into the back of his van last time


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Look into my balls


Again ?

All i saw last time was a image of David Essex









then i woke up with my pants on back to front


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's all coming out now.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Again ?
> 
> All i saw last time was a image of David Essex
> 
> View attachment 17276
> 
> 
> then i woke up with my pants on back to front


I gonna make you a staaaarrrrrrr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I gonna make you a staaaarrrrrrr


No you were singing

" hold me close , don't let me go "


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> No you were singing
> 
> " hold me close , don't let me go "


You couldn't resist me when I flung open the van door though!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 17276


Is that really David Essex? It looks like the ventriloquist doll version of him.

I'm not sure which reality is more scary.

I think this thread had inadvertently turned into a forum bonding experience. I think we should be talking about coffee too.


----------



## hotmetal

Watching that Thunderdome clip and taking into account the surreal nature of the posts that followed, I was immediately reminded of Vic Reeves & Bob Mortimer: "spin spin spin the Wheel of Justice, see how fast the b$t*Rd turns!"


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> Watching that Thunderdome clip and taking into account the surreal nature of the posts that followed, I was immediately reminded of Vic Reeves & Bob Mortimer: "spin spin spin the Wheel of Justice, see how fast the b$t*Rd turns!"


You don't want the rusty spoon of justice " spun " where it lives


----------



## hotmetal

Indeed! Especially if David Essex put it there and then replaced one's undercrackerz widdershins as a cryptic clue...

I think the only requirement for people to view the sales forum should be to read this entire thread, and contribute a surreal post, possibly involving fiendish initiation rites. If they make it that far they deserve an MC2 for £75.


----------



## Southpaw

I'm lost. Will reading all 19 pages help clarify things?


----------



## Daren

Southpaw said:


> I'm lost. Will reading all 19 pages help clarify things?


Whatever you do - dont read the last 19 pages! It will all become clear and you'll be assimilated into the collective


----------



## 4085

How High is a Chinaman


----------



## Daren

Here we go


----------



## Phil104

Hinkley Point high and then some.


----------



## Southpaw

Daren said:


> Whatever you do - dont read the last 19 pages! It will all become clear and you'll be assimilated into the collective


----------



## yardbent

"Do not try and bend the spoon, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no spoon. Then you will see it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself."


----------



## pirate

yardbent said:


> "Do not try and bend the spoon, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no spoon. Then you will see it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself."


That's a complex way of calling someone a bender.


----------



## h1udd

I think that was df41's point.

in the old days you could say "you are a bender for liking Robusta" ... now you have to say "Do not try and like robusta, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no robusta. Then you will see it is not the robusta thats crap, it is only yourself."

allegedly ..... I wasn't here in the old days so its all speculation

and as a cover note .. I like a bit of robusta in a blend when making lattes, it strengthens the shot and makes latte art easier


----------



## jlarkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> It's all coming out now.


That's what he said, just before Jeebsy blacked out.


----------



## 4085

Actually, my comment ws a statement. I pressed send before I had completed it. it ought to have read:

How High is a Chinaman

So High is his brother.....


----------



## jeebsy

h1udd said:


> I think that was df41's point.
> 
> in the old days you could say "you are a bender for liking Robusta" ...


If the old days were a time when you could call someone gay for their choice in coffee and it was deemed acceptable, I'm glad they're gone*

*Unless we're talking a spoon bender, like Uri Geller, who is presumably the nemesis of the spoon of truth?


----------



## coffeechap

Completely with Jeebsy here, putting a spin on words to be clever and knowing there is a derogatory meaning behind it, is a bye gone thing and I am also glad these days are gone, we live in a different society now, one that is more accepting of cultures and differences (still not quite there ) so adapt or fade away.


----------



## jkb89

Yeah, I hate it when people are condescending (....that means talking down to people...)


----------



## coffeechap

jkb89 said:


> Yeah, I hate it when people are condescending (....that means talking down to people...)


Are the brackets aimed aimed at me?


----------



## jkb89

coffeechap said:


> Are the brackets aimed aimed at me?


Negative, was meant to be an joke, thought to be applicable from your comment


----------



## jlarkin

coffeechap said:


> Are the brackets aimed aimed at me?


I think worry more if they're wall brackets


----------



## 4085

What are you looking at Jimmy?


----------



## Spazbarista

coffeechap said:


> Are the brackets aimed aimed at me?


It's an ironic joke. But the bit in brackets needs to be said as if speaking to a child.


----------



## jkb89

Spazbarista said:


> It's an ironic joke. But the bit in brackets needs to be said as if speaking to a child.


dis guy knows, couldnt find the punctuation that means "speak as if to a child"


----------



## DavecUK

jkb89 said:


> dis guy knows, couldnt find the punctuation that means "speak as if to a child"


Politicians do it all the time!


----------



## coffeechap

jlarkin said:


> I think worry more if they're wall brackets


Or hinge and


----------



## coffeechap

Spazbarista said:


> It's an ironic joke. But the bit in brackets needs to be said as if speaking to a child.


By joves your alive


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Or hinge and











They were truly ironic


----------



## 4085

Irony, is that the thing Americans do not understand or am I confused again?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think the Americans would get Hinge and Bracket.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think the Americans would get Hinge and Bracket.


They don't travel well.


----------



## DavecUK

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think the Americans would get Hinge and Bracket.


It's a funny thing, I totally get American humour, even if a lot of it is puerile, so why don't they get most of our humour at all!

Here is thing that completely fecks me off about them....we made Red Dwarf, one of the finest comedy's this side of the Galaxy (don't argue with me on this)...the americans...the bloody amercans...well I can only show it in images.

*UK*

*
*









*USA*



*
*










*
*Of course it failed in the USA. Why oh why do they do that. Imagine if we remade Star Trek with the old Blakes 7 cast!


----------



## Fevmeister

red dwarf is awful


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Didn't they invent the Americano? (segue back to coffee







).

This thread definitely took a turn from page 15 onwards. I think it was the Geiger counter talk that swung it


----------



## Fevmeister

the us office is better than the uk


----------



## NickdeBug




----------



## Spazbarista

Americans do get British humour. Have you never been bored to death on a flight by a yank going on and on about how much they enjoy cutting edge British comedy such as Marnttee Pie-Thon?

Humour is a personal thing, and it is no good telling other people what they should find funny. Take Red Dwarf. To me it is kindergarten humour, but I am reliably informed by people I know who are high up on the spectrum that it is absolutely hilarious.

Its not my place to judge.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> the us office is better than the uk


now you are just trolling


----------



## yardbent

pirate said:


> That's a complex way of calling someone a bender.


huh..?

whats a 'bender'

my remark was to do with the Spoon of Truth

it's a quote from ''The Matrix''

well - that's it - no more nonsense posts from me


----------



## jeebsy

yardbent said:


> huh..?
> 
> whats a 'bender'
> 
> my remark was to do with the Spoon of Truth
> 
> it's a quote from ''The Matrix''
> 
> well - that's it - no more nonsense posts from me


I thought your post was funny


----------



## Phil104

dfk41 said:


> Actually, my comment ws a statement. I pressed send before I had completed it. it ought to have read:
> 
> How High is a Chinaman
> 
> So High is his brother.....


Ah, so I lost that competition but still, it must be a reference to the deal that was done with China to flood the UK with their coffee as part of the trade agreement that is going to provide us with expensive electricity in 20 year's time.


----------



## Snakehips

dfk41 said:


> How High is a Chinaman
> 
> So High is his brother.....


Don't forget their little sister..... Knee High


----------



## Drewster

Fevmeister said:


> red dwarf is awful


Burn the blasphemer!!!!


----------



## 4085

Red dwarf went in too long but at its peak was about as good as it gets!


----------



## ronsil

Errrrr...Where are we going here?

The original post was interesting & led to some good discussion. Now we seem to have got lost.

Some of this stuff ought really to be in a humour thread don't you think.


----------



## Jon

ronsil said:


> Some of this stuff ought really to be in a humour thread don't you think.


Possibly - but how much would qualify?


----------



## Fevmeister

Craig Charles is as unfunny as it gets


----------



## Daren

Fevmeister said:


> Craig Charles is as unfunny as it gets


He's a great DJ though - plays quality tooooons


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> He's a great DJ though - plays quality tooooons


He's worn at weddings?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> He's a great DJ though - plays quality tooooons


?


----------



## Condyk

I've been a member for a few years now and to be honest have not noticed much change, other than increase in participation as a function of increased membership ... there's always a tipping point with a forum and we now have it here. But then I mainly read rather than say much. If I can offer some extra info I will but mainly folks have already pretty much said what I'd say by the time I see a query so why say the same? I also tend to see forums as a chatting around thing for many and I don't have the time or inclination. On many forums the most popular sections are usually the 'off topic/general chat' bits. Those that do like general chat are well catered for, so all is good. Essentially, there are people who are idiots and people who are genius and most of us somewhere in between, as with society as with ANY forum I have ever been on. Face to face 'clubs' are the same. Mods/owners run the show so we abide by their rules IMO. If we don't like it there's other places to go on any topic. Or we suck it up and hang around. This isn't hard.

As to buy and sell these sections cause problems on any forum and they do need to be closely monitored. I used to buy and sell photo gear occasionally on a photography forum because it's my main hobby and I like to try stuff constantly. But because I didn't much dip into other sections, after being very active for first 2-3 years, I was just suddenly denied access after 9 years membership because I didn't 'contribute enough' to the 'main' sections! WTF? I doubt all the people who benefited from my sales over the years would have agreed. I felt that it had become all about advertising click through - as I only went to the one page every 3-4 months I was deemed not sufficiently 'advert fodder' any more!

After several years membership you do kinda get jaded with the same ol' stuff time and again. It's normal for people to become less involved over the years. It's easy for mods/owners to get too heavy handed or think about things too much as well. If someone rarely visits a forum or just reads stuff then good luck to them. If someone posts 30 times a day good luck to them. Does it really matter? As long as people respect each other then all should be well.


----------

